

SendGrid: 5 Years of Scaling Our Technology and Our People - yarapavan
http://sendgrid.com/blog/looking-5-years-scaling-technology-people/

======
blackdogie
interesting article, albeit like on any real insights. No real details on how
the tech was scaled or how they grew to 250 people. I was surprised that their
volume in 5 years is 270+ billion emails. That's a pretty impressive number
whichever way you look at it.

